# Where can I get the sheet music?



## Benjoboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone help me? I have been running all over the internet trying to find the sheet music for these three Louis Moresu Gottschalk pieces and can't find a one!
How or where can I get ahold of them?

Columbia - Caprice Americain

Marguerite - grand Valse Brillante

Ballade 

Thank you



Ben


----------

